# Equivalent (meilleur) de l'app "Calendrier"



## lawrensylvan (10 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Deux applications me déçoivent parmi les 'built-in apps' de l'iPhone : Photos et Calendrier, qui ne sont pas à la hauteur de leur version Mac selon moi (voir http://forums.macg.co/app-store/equivalent-meilleur-de-lapp-photos-633772.html).

L'application Calendrier est tout à fait correcte niveau interface et utilisation, mais elle présente un gros problème de synchronisation pour ceux qui utilisent Google Agenda. J'ai testé toutes les solutions que j'ai trouvé sur internet mais au final c'est foireux : le Microsoft Exchange n'y pensez même pas, ça ne fonctionne qu'avec les iPhone (pas iPod Touch). La solution qui marche temporairement avec moi, c'était de passer par une page web Google de configuration des mobiles pour lier l'iPod au compte Google. Ca marche, tous les calendriers Google s'affichent alors sur l'iPod, mais un peu plus tard, si par exemple l'iPod perd sa connexion Wi-Fi puis en retrouve une autre, il ne va plus cherchez les calendriers Google une nouvelle fois et je dois recommencer la procédure ... :

Ce que j'aimerais trouver, c'est une simple application qui à la limite n'a plus rien à voir avec iCal, mais qui soit une vue exacte de mon compte Google Agenda et qui sache afficher et manipuler les événements. Connaissez-vous une telle application (même payante, mais qui soit tout de même un peu jolie, pas linux-like) ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses 

Laurent


----------



## Flibust007 (11 Mars 2011)

Pour le calendrier, tu cherches le graal.
Ceci dit, en ce qui concerne ta réflexion sur linux - dont je ne suis pas adepte - il y a maintenant de réels efforts de " look and feel " dans les distributions. 
Les temps ont vraiment changé.


----------

